# WIN Awesome Goodies!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*



Time for another competition? I think so! Once again, our friends at *Team Reptiles* have been super generous and have offered another great prize for you lucky RFUK Members!


Team Reptiles is one of the largest dedicated destination reptile shops in the North East of England and is owned and staffed by people with years of reptile keeping experience, and a passion for anything cold blooded.

They have very kindly offered the following amazing prize!

The prize bundle: 

*1 x Habistat T-Shirt
2 x Large zoomed plants
1 x Habistat Heat Mat 12 watt or 100 Ceramic Bulb
1 x 100 ml F10 Veterinary Cleaner/Disinfectant.* 

All that goes to one lucky winner in a 'winner-takes-all' competition!

As you can see, this is an amazing prize and well worth winning!






*So what do you have to do to win?

Well, this month, it's really really simple. It's a straight forward, Caption Competition!

*


Simply come up with the best, funniest, wittiest caption for the photo below and post it in the thread












*
The competition will be open for a month so get those creative juices flowing and post away. After the closing date (11.59pm 20th October 2013) The entries will be judged by the moderators and sponsor and the winner will be announced shortly after the closing date!*​

*GOOD LUCK!​*


One entry per post but you can enter as many times as you like!​


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I said TOAST US a sandwich not tortoise sandwich :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

We _do_ often eat seeds and nuts in the wild. However, I resent having to dig through all this bread to get to them!


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

I said BED not BREAD.:lol2:


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've heard of finding mice in your loaf but this is ridiculous!


----------



## RepBex2 (Apr 14, 2013)

There is only one way down from here Nom Nom Nom Nom oooo a seed NOM


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)

WTF, i said a tiger loaf!


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)

the bakery were out of tiger loaf, so this is the best i could get!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

It's mine, you understand? Mine, mine! All mine! Go, go, go! Mine, do you hear me? Out, out, out! Mine, mine, mine! Go away! There's only enough for me!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not in-bred I'm on bread!..


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Just to explain....my humor is a tiny little bit twisted....so if you A) get it or B) know the song...i'd be surprised :lol2:
Plus i've been humming the song all day....


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

There once was a tortoise called Fred, who found a small loaf of bread. He didn't want greens or salad or beans. He fancied a sandwich instead.


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)

the shop had loads of these loaves, they said it was a slow seller


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

I said weeds, not wheat!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexandrosham (Nov 5, 2011)

And from my mother, she begged me to put this on :banghead::banghead:

'Time for bed, not bread'.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

eee I am proper giggling away here :2thumb:


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2013)

George lay there silently waiting...... He knew the lettuce was coming when his owner made a BLT Sandwich!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn, with this camouflage I'd have been better off hiding on a lattice tart!


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

so, I tell the human to get something to sit and bask on, 
"like what she says?
"I dunno, use your loaf'' i said
note to self, be more specific next time.......


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

"mommy" are you my mommy"


----------



## ButterflyLordette (May 17, 2013)

My owner said he "bred" me.. thought I'd try it out for myself!


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

No wonder the hare ran so quick, he didn't want to end up on this human's sandwich


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

*burp* "hey, eh, eh HEY, shhhh, diiiiiiid i, did I, ever tell you just how much i loved you ? *gulp*"

"Brian, you're shagging the bread again -underbreath whilst shaking her head- everytime he drinks from the neighbours glass"


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey john.... john.... JOHN!!!...pass the butter...


----------



## archeressleo (Jul 24, 2012)

*slogan*

I love to surf rfuk ..... riding a long a the crust of a wave .................


:whistling2::whistling2::welcomerfuk:


----------



## brownfox10 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bredzillor the bread murderer


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Lola's just been caught 'Masterbaking' :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

ralph has learned two things today,
that he must not be to hasty with his ninja mating moves,
and that his arms are to short to get these seeds out of his penis.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

This is not a serious entrant, as I'm unsure of the copyright issues surrounding the use of the Masterchef logo and trademark, but hopefully will give you all a giggle :lol2:


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

SO PUNNY


----------



## Karateskid (Feb 23, 2013)

And another...for those of you who I know will think "its a tortoise not a turtle you idiot."


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm getting tired of all this loafing around!


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey baby, have you ever seen "Last Tango in Paris"?


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh no I've picked up bear grylls packed lunch again


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

I know I said I couldn't wait to be bred but this is ridiculous


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

I have seed all over my belly, I feel so cheap!


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't tell dad that wasn't a seeded loaf!


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Talk to me you unsociable, crusty old inbred !!


----------



## jena rose (Aug 12, 2013)

when I asked to be bred,this was not what I had in mind....


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Doh!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

Turns out tortoises are more intelligent than we are lead to believe............


They proved to be quite apt when using their loaf!


----------



## Laureneve (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello is anyone in there? Your shell is very tasty... nom nom nom.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Did I win ?


----------



## readingsnakes1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tortoise bed, bread and breakfast!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I snuggled up in my bread bed to keep nice and toasty.


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

they said I'm only aloud to a slice every so often,
does it count if it as seeds in?


----------



## Nevi (Aug 26, 2013)

"Waiter, my turtle soup appears to be undercooked."


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

This new cross breed will give those pesky Royals a run for their money!






6 months later....................


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Having tea at Charles Darwin's house is always an interesting occasion.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There are some excellent entries here guys!

Keep them coming and bag yourself an early Christmas present!


----------



## Team Reptiles (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a couple of more days to get your captions in then it will be time for our next super duper competition. 

cheers 
Tara


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Team Reptiles said:


> Just a couple of more days to get your captions in then it will be time for our next super duper competition.
> 
> cheers
> Tara


Just like to thank Team Reptiles again for sponsoring this competition. There are some cracking entries so far but still time to get your entries in.

Tara is one if the nicest people I have had the pleasure of meeting and her care for her reptiles is second to none. Why not visit team Reptiles and see what they have to offer.

Simon
Administrator.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Dough !


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh crumbs!... the best seeds are underneath


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

How dare you accuse me of being inbread


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Splinter had never been for the shopping before asked for pizza and he comes back with a loaf, Michelangelo was livid there were no cowabunga dudes that night


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

'Eeh, Grandad always used to say it were a bloody long way to go for a loaf of bread'!


----------



## Carmil07 (Nov 14, 2012)

'We need a STAR for this new bread commercial' they said.....


----------



## kaylorn (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey don't stop me now.......I'm on a roll


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

one move and your toast!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Closed for judging!

Apologies for those that entered after the closing date stated in the original post (Sunday Night), I'm afraid your entries can not be considered.


HOWEVER - there will be another competition from *Team Reptiles* very soon so be sure to enter that before the deadline!


Good luck to all that entered - the Winner will be announced shortly!


:2thumb::2thumb:​


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Due to the number of great entries, the judging had to go through a couple of rounds so took a little longer than planned.

Fortunately, all the judges have now cast their final votes, the scores have been collated and a winner has been decided.

So, without further ado, the winner of the awesome goodies is......












mattandme2

with his entry:

*There once was a tortoise called Fred, who found a small loaf of bread. He didn't want greens or salad or beans. He fancied a sandwich instead.*

:2thumb::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::2thumb:


Sorry to those of you that didn't win - but don't despair - there will be plenty of further opportunities to win more prizes in the future!

Thank you again to our very generous sponsors at Team Reptiles for their sponsorship. Why not visit their website and show your support whilst you wait for the next competition!
​


----------

